# Einstieg in GEF



## nachdenklich (2. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe angefangen mich in GEF einzuarbeiten, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht so richtig vorwärts ???:L 

Schlimmer noch ich habe es bisher noch nicht einmal geschafft eines der 3 Beispielsourcen zu compiliern und auszuführen. Mir ist auch noch nicht ganz klar wie ich ein plugin-Projekt das GEF nutzt in Eclipse anlegen soll, und die Tutorials die ich bisher gefunden habe konnten mir auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen was ich tun muss um die o.g. sourcen zu compilieren und unter Eclipse ausführen zu lassen?

danke
nachdenklich


----------



## Wildcard (3. Dez 2007)

Welche Sourcen? Welche Version? Was für Fehler?


----------



## nachdenklich (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich nehme mir das gef-examples-3.3.1.zip (runtime und sdk habe ich natürlich vorher installiert). Dieses zip enthält im Verzeichniss eclipse/plugins/eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.gef.examples.source_3.3.1.v20070814/src/eclipse\plugins\org.eclipse.gef.examples.source_3.3.1.v20070814\src\org.eclipse.gef.examples.shapes_3.2.100.v20070529 die Datei src.zip. Dieses importiere ich in Eclipse (Import -> archive file) das File wird auch importiert allerdings zeigt mir danach der Package Explorer die Verzeichnissstruktur des Projekts und nicht die Packagestruktur. Meine Frage ist nun wie ich den Beispielcode ausführen lassen kann, denn ich möchte anhand dieses Beipiels ein eigenes Plugin erstellen.

danke
nachdenklich


----------



## Wildcard (4. Dez 2007)

Installier dir die examples über den Update-Manager. Anschließend 
File -> Import -> Plugins and Fragments
Dein Eclipse Verzeichnis auswählen
GEF Example auswählen


----------



## nachdenklich (4. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe, jetzt läufts

nachdenklich


----------

